# NT scan TODAY.... *Updated*



## Drazic<3

Well, after almost 5 weeks of moaning, crying, sulking, cheering and being terrified. My NT scan is this monday. Today, I am 12 weeks pregnant. 

It's a weird feeling. I am terrified, but sort of resigned now to the fact that it is going to happen and the outcome will be what it will be. I am wishing with every fibre of being that everything is okay, as I really don't have it in me to go through another MMC. 

Not sure why I am starting this thread really! Other than to say how scared I am and how much I want it to be okay this time (like we all do) but also to let you know that if I am EVEN MORE annoying over the next few days, you know why! :dohh:

Love you all, hope you are all staying strong and keeping smiling :hugs:

Update
========

Hey girls,
Thanks so much for all your kind words and well wishes. Everything was fantastic. Little bubs was swimming about and waving hands all around! It was amazing. Bubs is measuring 12+3, so I am now due on 31st August!

Honestly, I am on :cloud9: - I know we have a long way to go but thank you so so much for all your support :hugs:

My little thumbsucker...
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0471.jpg
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/baby126.jpg


----------



## Widger

Congrats on being 12 weeks :yipee:

I can truly sympathise with you how frightening this time can be but believe me, once this scan has passed it does get easier. I mean, I didn't truly relax till after my 21 week scan but I did feel so much more relaxed than during 1st trimester. 

Monday will be here soon enough xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

oh hun, i feel your worry hun. monday will be here before you know it :)
i have been worrying all week and mine is tomorrow, today I have been crying as the nerves really are getting the better of me now.
i have a very good feeling for you hun, surely the chance sof having two mmc in a row must be very very low.....i will be thinking of you on monday, what time is ur appointment?
xxx


----------



## lauralora

aww amazing!! your 12 weeks :) congrats...!!

Your going to be fine, you just have to believe this ( coming from the worlds biggest worrier lol) send your baby all those positive vibes. i bet he/she is wriggling there little legs away wishing you could feel it just to reassure you :D 

good luck.... i just no you wont need it though! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls! 

Good luck for tomorrow Laura! Will be thinking of you and sending loads of love :hugs: What time? I am in at 1:30pm on Monday but I have booked the entire day off. I will need the morning to find my bloody bounty pack, it's vanished!!

Been driving myself loopy today, gosh it's hard work isn't it? 

:hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Laura! Will be thinking of you and sending loads of love :hugs: What time? I am in at 1:30pm on Monday but I have booked the entire day off. I will need the morning to find my bloody bounty pack, it's vanished!!
> 
> Been driving myself loopy today, gosh it's hard work isn't it?
> 
> :hugs:


mine's not until 2.20pm eeekkkk!! here's to the next few days being full of good news for us both :)
comm'on summer babies, grow, grow, grow xxxx


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## im_mi

ive got such a good feeling about this one, hun :hugs: the 22nd will roll around so quickly! and in the meantime, post like crazy and get it all out ;)


----------



## Diggydog

Happy 12 weeks hun!!:thumbup::happydance:

The scan room will be scarey for you its only natural:hugs: but i have a good feeling you will walk out of the room on :cloud9: after seeing a strong HB and wriggling baby!


xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the kind, positive thoughts girls. As I have never got passed the EPU before I am trying to think this is a new place and associate it with positivity. I might go to the chapel there where they did the memorial service for lost babies too as Edan's name might be in the memorial book by now. 

Iris hun :hugs: - I have been thinking of you too. It's so scary isn't it? What time is your scan on Wednesday? Will be thinking of you. Not long now. Y'know Im always here if you wanna chat :hugs:

Laura - don't you hate that they are so late in the day! I wanted an early one! :hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

Good luck to you all with your scans.

I'll be looking out for your news. 


I'm still here (22 weeks now) and so will you all be.


Alex


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, that's cute. Who knew sick could be so cute?! I have a constant headache, which is less cute but still reassuring! 

It's 1:30pm and I should hopefully be 12+4. Gosh I am SCARED! :wacko:


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, I am addicted to it though it always makes me cry! Girls in the Sept thread are posting all these healthy 12 week scan pictures and I just so want to join them! I am actually less nervous than I was, more resigned, but I will be TERRIFIED on Monday! Happy 12 weeks hun :hugs:


----------



## Las78

YAY for 12 weeks hun. Monday will be fine, I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Please let us know how you get on x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Sorry to be a pain. I am such a wreck today. OH is out all day until 11pm tonight and I don't think I have ever felt so lonely in my whole life. I am so scared, I cant stop crying. I just can't do this on Monday, I can't have my world broken apart again. I am so so scared.

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Las78

Honey, so sorry you're feeling like this. If I had someone to look after the LO's I would meet you for a coffee, maybe next time OH is out for the day we can arrange something just to break the day up a bit?

Monday will be fine honey, don't be scared about it - I know that is so much easier said than done and I too worried like mad before mine, convincing myself it was over but it wasn't and I'm certain it won't be for you hun, this has to be your lucky time.

I wish I could take the fear away for you. 

Try and keep busy till the scan hun so you don't think too much about it. You know we're all here for you when you need a chat, don't feel like you're being a pain because you most definately are not.

:hugs:

I'll stay online for a bit in case you want to chat more hun x


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh darling, you are such a sweetheart. I don't think I have said enough how happy I am for you and how much I appreciate your friendship. Thank you :hugs: 

That would be great if we could meet up sometime, be nice to have something to look forward to :) I will be okay. I will get there Monday and whatever the outcome, we will survive like we have in the past. I am just exhausted. My hope is depleted and I just got nothing left. I feel like an empty shell. Sorry, I am aware how melodramatic that sounds I just don't know how to eloquent it otherwise. 

Ugh, I suck! :cry:


----------



## Las78

It's not melodramatic at all hun, I know exactly what you mean.

I honestly believed I had lost bubs before I had mine, went in to my scan and was shocked at seeing a hb,I too had given up hope. looking back I think it's a way of protecting ourself from the hurt and pain we've experienced before. 

You're now 12 weeks +, you're in a safer place already hun, chances of a loss now are reduced significantly. I truly believe if there was something wrong there would be signs towards it well before now.

I know what you mean about exhausted, it's hard work trying to stay sane and worry free, if not near on impossible but I promise you hun,once you get through Monday you'll feel so much more reassured and as each week goes by it will become easier to feel more positive and hopeful and then before you know it you'll be worrying about labour!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hunny, it means so much to read that you understand. I hate to think of you feeling like that but it makes me feel like I am just coping, rather than going mad! 

What goes round and round my head, is if I hadn't of had that 'intuition' that all was not right with Edan and the emergency scan, I would of found out at the NT. As pleased as I was to see a healthy bubs at 8 weeks, I know it doesn't predict the future as Edan was all swimming about happily then too. For me, 10 weeks is when it all goes wrong and I can't get round that it hasn't happened again. I really don't feel like things are alright, but then I know it will still distroy me if they are not so deep down that hope must be there.

How are you feeling darling, whats third tri like?! :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Aw, I can understand totally your worry. For me it was all the way up to and including the 17w mark that I worried, I think it's probably the hardest part as you become so aware of how things can go wrong even though they may not necessarily. And once you get past that with the reassurance that all is ok it makes it much easier to believe that things may just work out this time, of course that doesn't take away all the worry but it certainly gives you more hope. 
It is a shame that you feel things are not right but again thats totally understandable hun, I only hope and pray and keep everything crossed that you are wrong hun and that you have your scan and all is perfect. I have a good feeling for you and this working out x

3rd tri is good thanks for asking hun, I still have my stress days but they're getting less and less often and I dared to buy baby things last week, it is feeling more real now and I am a lot more positive. It won't be long before you're there too hun x


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so happy for you sweetheart. I am trying to be positive - I have no reason to expect the worst so I need to stop it! :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Keep strong hun, I know it's hard, in fact it's bloody hard but just a couple more days and things should start looking up again. Why don't you go curl up with a good movie and lots of chocolate till your OH gets home to pass the time away quicker. I used to say to OH I wish I could just curl up and sleep till it was time to have bubs!

:hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

thinking of u, not too long now xxxx


----------



## Iris

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls.

Tomorrow :wacko:

My body is helping things by giving me horrible tummy cramps. I think it might be trapped wind though :shy:


----------



## lauralora

make sure you relax for the rest of today, physically if not mentally! i will be thinking about you tommorrow, good luck hun im sure it will be a beautiful experience. 

and btw - the night before my 20 week scan i had horrible cramps! dont no why either xx


----------



## meldmac

Awww sweetie I'm so sorry you're worrying so much. I understand I'm terrified of going to my scan too. Sending you lots of positive vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. You are all lovely.

Meldmac, when is your scan hun? 

:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

It's this upcoming weds, Feb 24. I'm nervous but trying to keep myself occupied as much as possible!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Same day as Iris. Will be thinking of you both on Wednesday and REALLY hoping and wishing that come Wednesday afternoon we all have something to celebrate :hugs:


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## im_mi

hold on tight sweety, youre nearly there. xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I know darling. I really do. I have asked myself the same question so many times. I have tried to be methodical about it - thinking if I could truly put myself through another medical, thinking how I can't take time off work, do we tell anyone... but all that just made me feel sick. I have tried to think I would cope, but really I know I would need to leave the forum and bury my head in the sand. I thought I would get tickets to all the summer festivals and just do one....

...but really there is no answer. We would cope, because we would have to. That is all we know. All we can do is hope and wish that this time we don't need to think like that, and feel that this time everything will be okay. 

Thanks for letting me know about your cramps hun, that made me feel better too as we are so close in gestation. My tummy has changed shape overnight and feels different if I poke it now. Fingers crossed it's all normal!

Sending love. I was thinking, if you want my mob to text chat just give me a PM. Maybe it will help to have someone to text between now and Weds? 

I feel like a coiled spring. I keep telling OH I am not going tomorrow. I really don't think I can do it. :cry:


----------



## Las78

You can do it hun :hugs:, you're nearly there, only a few more hours. Will be thinking of you tommorrow, keep strong and will be logging in soon as I get home to read all about it - am certain it will go well for you x


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thinking of you today at your scan hun :hugs: Im sure all is well :flower: x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. Not long to go now until I find out. I don't think I have ever been so scared in my life. 

Roll on 2pm.


----------



## bbyno1

goodluck at your scan:Dxx


----------



## chachadada

:hugs:


----------



## Ferret

Wishing you lots of luck (you won't need it because it will be fine). I have mine on Thursday and am petrified. I have done the same and booked the whole day of work. Luckily mine is at 11.30 so won't have to wait around at home to much before hand. 

I look forward to seeing your updated scan piccy. 


Emma x


----------



## Drazic<3

Well, I'm off in a min to get the bus. So hoping to bring back good news. Please send us all your good luck vibes :hugs:


----------



## Sparklestar

good luck hun!!!!! say hiya to bubba for me!! :) xxx


----------



## kintenda

Good luck babe! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Good Luck hun!! xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Sending good vibes your way, we can't wait to see your updated pic. ;)


----------



## meldmac

Lots of good vibes to you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

gooood luck...!!!!!! xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Good luck, im sure everything will be perfect :) xxxx


----------



## Serene123

Thinking of you xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Loads and loads and loads of luck. I hope everything was ok xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Updated first page :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay :yipee: So so so pleased for you :D xx


----------



## Smiler13

Great news, congrats!


----------



## lauralora

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!! 
congratulations...!! 
Yup along way to go but youve got the worrying part over with, im sure it will be a breeze from now on
well done hun 
btw - im guessing boy  xx


----------



## scaredmum2be

wahoo congrats on 12 weeks :D relax now hun an enjoy your pregnancy :) x


----------



## Diggydog

Congrats!!!

Fab news, lovely scan pic! 

:hugs:


----------



## bky

Great news :)


----------



## wanabamummy

happy 12 weeks!!!

pic is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## Las78

:happydance::yipee::wohoo: Can you tell how pleased I am for you hun? So very very glad it went well, hope you're feeling more reassured, fab news and very sweet little bubs you have there xx


----------



## Widger

Such fantastic news. :yipee:

I told you today would bring you lots of joy :happydance: 

Now, sit back and relax into the 2nd trimester. You will have such a better experience in there xxx


----------



## honey08

thats fantastic !!! nearly 2nd tri already aswell :dance:


----------



## meldmac

Awww what a beautiful pic!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

wooohooo thats great news hunni
Gorgeous piccies xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

i have been desperate to get on here today to read ur update. i am so so so happy for you, finally it's our turn :)
woooooo hoooooooo
and an august bubs now...isn't being put forward a lovely feeling :)
xxxxxx
p.s. hope u enjoy ur seat on cloud 9 xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations hun, so glad all went well and what a GORGEOUS scan pic!!! xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Awww im sooo happy for you hun xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Yay!! I'm so Happy for you!! You must be over the moon..............


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so so much girls, you are all wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

That's fantastic. Am so pleased for you Katie.

Alex


----------



## bunnyg82

Awwww I am sooooooooooooo so pleased for you lovely. What a beautiful picture too 

:hug: xxx


----------



## im_mi

oh katie thats amazing news! im so happy for you <3


----------



## cazza22

Ive wrote to u in september stars thread babe but just wanted to say YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
WHOOP WHOOP!!! 
AAAARRRRHHHHHHH!!! 
and every other word that would entale a loud noise  i am soooooooooooo very very pleased for u n OH Katie i really am! Watch this space by June i'll have my healthy bubs i just know it x x x x lov Caz x x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, 

Caz, I replied on there sweety but just wanted to say again darling don't give up that hope, this is going to happen for you babes, I just know it. You are a truly wonderful lady :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

That is just wonderful Drazic! :hugs: I'm doing a little happy dance for you and your precious little one!


----------



## mordino

Congratulations Drazic!! Wonderful news!!!


----------

